# Dinner without a stove/fire



## agp (Jul 15, 2012)

Anyone got any ideas of something fancy to make for dinner when you do not have a stove or fire (or any form of heat, other than microwave)? I might have fire gel tins and some stone bowls that can be heated, but that will be the most I will have. I am going away for vacation next weekend and would like to make some food for dinner one night. I can premake any sauce the night before and just keep it in a cooler, but that's about all the advanced prepping I can do.
Sushi/sashimi/nigiri will be a last reserve... Any ideas are welcome!


----------



## DwarvenChef (Jul 15, 2012)

No... Fire... ???

I'd be looking at some hearty sandwiches that can be quite spectacular, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4YVKD7J69Ds


----------



## steelcity (Jul 15, 2012)

You could make tuna or chicken salad for sandwiches.


----------



## agp (Jul 15, 2012)

I don't want to reserve to sandwiches for dinner, but if I have to I will.

PS: I will have access to fresh seafood at this place.


----------



## schanop (Jul 15, 2012)

Varieties of raw seafood.


----------



## pitonboy (Jul 15, 2012)

Ceviche


----------



## agp (Jul 15, 2012)

Ceviche is a great idea. Anyone know if it is possible to smoke/cold smoke raw seafood with cigar smoke?


----------



## Namaxy (Jul 15, 2012)

Ceviche, or even simpler, seafood crudo. Gazpacho. Aioli with fresh veggies and crusty bread.


----------



## pitonboy (Jul 15, 2012)

Can't make a campfire?


----------



## Mike9 (Jul 15, 2012)

Ceviche sounds good - I think I'll get some scallops and shrimp today and make some.


----------



## agp (Jul 15, 2012)

Nope, no camp fire. I want to try cold smoking seafood with a cigar too, any thoughts? I might do a practice run today and tomorrow and report back...


----------



## knyfeknerd (Jul 15, 2012)

agp said:


> Nope, no camp fire. I want to try cold smoking seafood with a cigar too, any thoughts? I might do a practice run today and tomorrow and report back...



I dunno, I think it might end up tasting like an ashtray. What kind of cigar? Tobacco is poisonous.


----------



## Namaxy (Jul 15, 2012)

knyfeknerd said:


> I dunno, I think it might end up tasting like an ashtray. What kind of cigar? Tobacco is poisonous.



This.

You could cold smoke with as little as some wood chips in a foil pouch. If you have flame enough to light a cigar, you have enough for this.


----------



## agp (Jul 15, 2012)

It's just wood chips do not come in the form of a stick that I can stick into whatever container I have. I was thinking of a ceviche in a coconut shell, so if I smoke that ceviche/fish I would need something in a shape that I can work with.


----------



## 99Limited (Jul 15, 2012)

You, being a cigar smoker might not realize this, but cigar smoke really stinks.


----------



## agp (Jul 15, 2012)

Besides plating in a half coconut shelf, are there any other creative ways to plate ceviche without a bowl?


----------



## wenus2 (Jul 15, 2012)

Just thinking out loud here:

Rice stick noodles will hydrate in warm water.
Dry salami doesn't need refrigeration.

Perhaps a pasta salad of sorts? 
Throw in some onion, celery, carrot, bell pepper and toss with a dressing of your choice.


----------



## Salty dog (Jul 15, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;bzfRjDd-ufk]http://youtu.be/bzfRjDd-ufk[/video]


----------



## rahimlee54 (Jul 15, 2012)

How about some Cheese dip and some pretoasted baguette topped with whatever you like for bruschetta. Did some balsamic strawberries and goatcheese last weekend that was good.


----------



## Namaxy (Jul 15, 2012)

Love the prep, though very little time in the citrus. Always a tough call....some fish needs a good amount of time, some no more than the time it takes to stir the bowl.


----------



## agp (Jul 16, 2012)

When making ceviche, should I wash the slime off of the seafood first and then dry it, or not dry it? Or not even wash it if the seafood is recently caught?


----------



## agp (Jul 18, 2012)

Oh and is it safe to use raw shrimps and scallops for ceviche without first cooking them a little?


----------



## pitonboy (Jul 18, 2012)

agp said:


> Oh and is it safe to use raw shrimps and scallops for ceviche without first cooking them a little?


Absolutely. You are using acid to denature ("cook") the proteins and to produce a bacteria- unfriendly environment; the same goal as using heat


----------

